# Accelerator(index) vs Luffy(OP)



## ~Greed~ (Feb 9, 2009)

The battle takes place where Touma fought Accelerator(in the anime).

scenario-1-speed is equalized 
scenario-2 both are as shown in anime/manga

this was meant to be in the manga/anime battledome , could someone move it please....sorry about that

since no one is responding heres a amv about accelerator.....the guy who is fighting him in the vid only won because his right hand is immune to both magic and psychic energy.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYsvTAZFdoM[/YOUTUBE]


and yea i know , its a crappy vid....I just picked a random one since my internet sucks
im not going to bother finding a vid on luffy since......well hes luffy


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 12, 2009)

still waiting to get this moved.....hopefully I would get some comments that way...


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Feb 12, 2009)

Luffy gets raped. Accelerator can tank even nukes without even a scratch, and he can just reverse the blood flow in Luffy's body.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 12, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Luffy gets raped. Accelerator can tank even nukes without even a scratch, and he can just reverse the blood flow in Luffy's body.



I was thinking along similer lines , but I wasn't sure if accelorator had to touch somones blood to reverse blood flow. what about speed not equilized?


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 12, 2009)

Accelerator stands there and lets luffy eat his own Gigant Pistol


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 12, 2009)

Problem here its all of luffy attacks have vectors, and accelerator default its reflect, nothing he can do would bypass it.


----------



## Red (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread made me smile 

Obvious outcome should be obvious.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 12, 2009)

can accelerator reflect a planet busting Kamehameha?


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 12, 2009)

While his power its a no limit fallancy (specially when we use magic), kamehameha its a energy projection with light, and he have show already to deflect energy beams, what make him hard to deal its that things taht have vectors can de deflect.


----------



## Sefarian (Dec 12, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Luffy gets raped. *Accelerator can tank even nukes without even a scratch*, and he can just reverse the blood flow in Luffy's body.



I agree totally that Accelerator wins, but Accelerator can't tank a nuke and survive. Atmospheric composition changes bypass vector manipulation unless Accelerator is deflecting everything (see the Sisters fight that Toma intervenes in, when she tries to use ozone to suffocate him), and if he does that he'll eventually suffocate. The explosion doesn't kill him, but he'll die from lack of air before he can set his vector's to let new air in due to ambient heat and poison in the air.

They even make fun of this point in the manga.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 12, 2009)

In the novel he state his vector control default its "anything no neded to live its deflected".


----------



## Sefarian (Dec 12, 2009)

Xelloss said:


> In the novel he state his vector control default its "anything no neded to live its deflected".



Really? I can't read Japanese well enough yet to sit down and *read* the raw index novels so I'm pretty much capped to what's on Baka-tsuki for the time being, and the only other version that actually goes to the point where they talk about default mode is the anime which says his default mode is deflecting everything around him indiscriminately. In the manga, Accelerator outright says a nuke would kill him so it's not really a point worth debating.

Do you know which specific light novel was that stated in? Actual passage in Japanese would be awesome but if you don't have/know that I don't mind.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 12, 2009)

"Accelerator was originally a person who sets his own sleeping pace. An alarm clock placed by his ears may go off, little brats may shout, a bomb place on top of his stomach may explode, and he'd still very much continue to sleep soundly.

Because his power is "vector manipulation", everything is reflected back except the minimum necessities like oxygen and gravity. "

Link removed


----------



## Sefarian (Dec 12, 2009)

Eh... that still wouldn't let him survive a nuke if you get technical about it =\. The oxygen atoms would be moving so fast that if vector manipulation let them pass they'd incinerate him. I mean, if you know anything about how nuclear explosions work, you know that ALL of the matter in the blast zone is moving so fast that exposure to _any_ of it kills you, regardless of what it actually is. Even the oxygen you need to breath in the explosive radius of a nuke would be fatal if you touched it, just on the merit of how ridiculously hot it'd be. 

I guess that's fair though, considering Kazuma Kamachi probably either doesn't know the physics involved in a nuke or wasn't considering people might actually think that hard about it.  It makes me laugh when authors don't actually do the research about certain points in their writing and say a certain thing works the way they want it to just because they say it does, even though what they just wrote a paragraph earlier contradicts it if you know what you're talking about. Word of God is there in obvious print, sure, but c'mon man... lol.

Oh well, that's probably why the guy who did the manga adaptation had Accelerator make that wise crack 'whoever said I'd survive a nuclear blast was wrong, weren't they', or however it was worded.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 12, 2009)

You forgetting something really basic his power its vector control even if the speed of the oxygen its aumented, vectors are composed of direction and speed, and also accelerator have show to manipuate escalar, anyways that means even if oxygen its moving to fast, he can control the speed.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol, I made this thread way back when I was new to the OBD. Shows how much I knew back then.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 13, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> can accelerator reflect a planet busting Kamehameha?



I must have missed the OP chapter where Luffy learned to do that....


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 13, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I must have missed the OP chapter where Luffy learned to do that....


You really should read it, its really quite good


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 14, 2009)

lets just say if The One above all didnt change reality so that Accelerator's power never existed,

If The One Above All Shot a lazer beam at Accelerator with ALL his/her/its might, Accelerator will not just tank the shot, but bounce it back at The One Above All with no effort.

Accelerator's defence against physical attacks (im counting energy attacks and the like here) is one of the best seen in manga/anime/comics WITHOUT being a reality warper.
Just about the only way to beat him is with telepathy/reality warping attacks, or if ur a planet buster, blow up the planet he is on. He can survive the attack, but sadly Accelerator cannot survive in space yet.

Mewtwo + Accelerator would pwn.


----------



## Hotcherie (Dec 14, 2009)

Wank much, Pikaboy?


----------



## Unknown (Dec 14, 2009)

Kame Hame Ha attack isn't supposed to be kinetic energy.., and isn't kinetic energy proportional to the mass and speed...

Then since I suppose Kamehameha doesn't mass, or It has little mass, It depends of how fast It's moves to know It's energy...., Acceleratior has already proved to deflect things that move at lighspeed, so something FTL or massively hypersonic with a great mass is needed to pass his "no limit"...


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 14, 2009)

IlikeKuriso said:


> Wank much, Pikaboy?



well if Accelerator can reflect lightning we can assume that he can reflect lasers

and unless TOAA shoots lasers without vectors, Accelerator can reflect it (TOAA probably can, but im not sure if thats called a laser anymore >.>)

I am in NO way saying Accelerator can beat TOAA. there are hundreds of ppl alone onthe OBD list who can beat accelerator

im just using this example to show how strong Accelerator's vector direct ability is.

and btw does anyone know what EXACTLY does vector change mean? i mean wat has vectors and what doesnt?

im slightly inclined to think anything that has "speed" or "momentum" can be affected (reality warping and telepathy dont have these things, so he can be affected by them)

but since im no physics pro, anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Dogescartes (Dec 14, 2009)

Again Luffy loses.


----------



## Fenix (Dec 14, 2009)

Necro'ed much?


----------

